# Victoria Beckham



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

'its exhausting being fabulous' fuck off will you

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/6902051.stm


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I think you are taking her too literally, it's a spoof documentary- more tongue in cheek than fact.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Hmmm i think that even if it is a spoof, making a mockumentary about how great you are smacks of someone incredibly long themselves,

She could of used it to show what a good person she is, however this is America and freak shows sell, i guess that was her intent,

She also needs to eat a few pies !


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Talentless and a complete dog, amazing what can make you famous these days. When she grins for the cameras she looks as thick as fuck, when she doesnt she looks as thick as fuck.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Ugly, too skinny, face that looks like a bag of bones. I wouldn't even do her with Legs!! :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

The amazing thing about VB, is that, in spite of all her millions, the best stylists, make up artists and cosmetic surgeons money can buy, and despite the highly ironic nick-name 'Posh', that she _still_ manages to look like and come across as a cheap tart trying too hard to be something she is not.

I am sure that she is a good mother etc, and that she loves DB, but I can't help thinking that he could do better than that little scrubber.

I am probably don't fully understand the depth of her hidden qualities :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> I am sure that she is a good mother


Or employs only the best quality nannies (a small army of them no doubt).


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> Ugly, too skinny, face that looks like a bag of bones. I wouldn't even do her with Legs!! :wink:


It may be short but it has more girth than her entire body.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Fucking old dog, I've seen Sandpaper smoother than her


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jbell said:


> Fucking old dog, I've seen Sandpaper smoother than her


Yes, but would you?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking old dog, I've seen Sandpaper smoother than her
> ...











































































Should do it.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

So you wouldn't even need to get pissed first then?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Are they legal measures? Get 'em topped up first


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> So you wouldn't even need to get pissed first then?


Mildly jolly for the initial shock and then the money from selling the story to the tabloids and the subsequent Lambo would sort the rest of it out.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

...first thought was to post, "Going in dry then?" :wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Leg said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


I was thinking she is a 10 pint princess


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

She makes TTotal look do'able!! :lol:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

garyc said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking old dog, I've seen Sandpaper smoother than her
> ...


I would be too afraid of snapping her in half :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

garyc said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking old dog, I've seen Sandpaper smoother than her
> ...


Yes, but only with yours..... :roll:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Lean on her and you'd probably cut yourself :?

Having said that though, I still wouldn't do her what with those ridiculously fake tits and a nose that wouldn't be too out of place down at the local pig farm


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Lisa. said:


> more tongue in cheek than fact.


I'd stick my tongue where ever she wanted it.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

The only place my tongue would be going is in one of those pints.

Id sooner lick my own arse.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

J55TTC said:


> Id sooner lick my own arse.


Now THATS a trick!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TBH, the whole programme had me laughing & cringing & i do hope it was tongue in cheek, as i truly can't imagine VB is that detached from reality.

Cringed at the fat mate comment to the fat PA in the kitchen, as she soon realised she'd dug herself a hole. That party looked like so much fun, most of those old birds had more plastic than a 747.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Leg said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > Id sooner lick my own arse.
> ...


If i was that flexible I'd do something else first


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > J55TTC said:
> ...


Would you spit or swallow though! :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

TT2BMW said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


Swallow of course :lol:


----------



## bigrich (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm soo glad I'm in the minority and there's no queue to [email protected] her!

I seriously would give up drinking lager for 6 months to do her, she's pure filth.

Flame suit on!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Bunch of dreamers.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> Bunch of dreamers.


Nightmares more like.

Women whose skeleton is defined through their skin are horrible


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

I think she is a pretty cool girl, who has worked for her fame and money through Spice Girls.

i would do her


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

She was least talented of the Spice girls and hasn't done anything since, apart from being a role model for aspiring anorexic's


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

David's turn next Tuesday night! :roll:


----------

